# Researching Toucans as a pet



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello. First time in this section so please be gentle! My OH is really taken with Toucans and is interested in possibly getting one as a pet. So, the research has begun and nothing will happen unless we're 100% sure we can care properly for it. 

Obviously I can get facts and figures off the internet but I'd really appreciate hearing from anyone who keeps these birds.
What are they like to keep in terms of time and money?
Are there species that are more suited to a beginner?
Any tips on how to purchase - first glance leads me to believe it may not be that easy in the UK?

Thanks for any help and advice.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes I've had many over the years.

Persoanlly id forget it! Not only are they jaw droopingly expensive now because of the unfair import ban but they need very large cages and a very specialised low iron diet.

They also are not ultimately long lived and require large amounts of interation and enrichment.

The real argument is to say, there are so few available any individuals should only be paired so that good captive bred numbers can be maintained. A solitary animal obviously cannot take part in securing captive numbers going forward. Pairing one up will turn it wild and it won't be a pet bird any longer.

Of you want a colourful, interactive softbill that will be a great pet and are already established in good numbers have a look at touracos! There are plenty of white cheeks about. Expect to pay around £300.00 for one then you will need a very big cage or ideally an Avairy.

John


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Ill be straight up i always worry when people start off with the costs and time and effort.........That seriously should be on the bottom off the list if anything!!!


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes I've had many over the years.
> 
> Persoanlly id forget it! Not only are they jaw droopingly expensive now because of the unfair import ban but they need very large cages and a very specialised low iron diet.
> 
> ...


Thank you that's very helpful and pretty much the conclusion I'd come to. I was already aware of their particular dietary needs and iron intolerance just from a little bit of research. I think we're a very long way from acquiring an exotic bird and this confirms but it's always good to hear from people who have experience.



StaneyWid said:


> Ill be straight up i always worry when people start off with the costs and time and effort.........That seriously should be on the bottom off the list if anything!!!


I think I understand where you're coming from and as you don't know me I won't take offence. I'm a mature lady with some experience of keeping exotic animals. I think it's perfectly sensible to go in to keeping any animal with your eyes open and in full possession of the facts and that includes costs and maintenance. It's all very well falling in love with an animal (like my husband did) but if you can't care for it properly because you don't have the means, end of story. I was asking for people's first hand experiences, which is something I value in addition to care sheets etc and a forum seems like a good place to get this information.

Thank you for your concern but don't worry - we won't be getting one.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

StaneyWid said:


> Ill be straight up i always worry when people start off with the costs and time and effort.........That seriously should be on the bottom off the list if anything!!!


Whilst I appreciate the sentiment in your post (when owning an animal no cost should be too much), if more people took time and cost in to consideration before a purchase there would be fewer rescues, abandoned and neglected pets.
Obviously research is top priority, but what was the question, If anything but research? : victory:


----------

